# Burner Wick Material



## cfellows (Jan 25, 2008)

What do you guys use for wick material in your alcohol burners and where do you get it?

Chuck


----------



## compound driver 2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi 
Wicks for oil lamps are good. The wicks that go in paraffin heaters of any kind work well
and at a push hemp string platted works but burns out fast. most are cotton based and as long as theres plenty of spirit the wicks last a long long time. I have had one set of wicks in a gauge 1 for five years.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 25, 2008)

Like Kevin says cotton makes good wick material as long as there is some spirits there to burn. I have used plain old cotton cord from the hardware store. On a couple occasions when the diameter was not large enough I braided several strands together.
Another material I've found that works well is high temperature fiber insulation, like Fiber Frax. It will wick the fuel up to the top where it will burn, but the insulation will not burn at all it's self, so it does not burn away.
  Birk


----------



## Stan (Jan 25, 2008)

Google alcohol lamps and/or laboratory supplies. 12 alcohol lamp wicks about $2.00. I use three together for the wick in my shop made alcohol burner for a Stirling engine.


----------



## rwells (Jan 25, 2008)

My Stirling plans suggest a "cotton" pipe stem cleaners. Cautions not to use nylon or synthetic fiber because they melt. I haven't got that far with my engine, but plan to try them. Just a suggestions. I like the other suggestions on this post and may try them to.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Jan 25, 2008)

For mine, I buy the flat oil lamp wicks from the local hardware store.







I cut a section off of it legnth wise to be rolled up for a snug, but not tight fit in
the spout of the burner. As you can see in the picture I've already made one from
this wick.


----------



## Lyn S. (Jan 27, 2008)

I use very fine strand copper wire. A piece from an auto starter brush lead works for me. It seems to give the alcohol flame a tint, so you can see it.
  Lyn S.


----------



## Steam4ian (Feb 9, 2008)

G'day all.

Iv.e used two things which have proved satisfactory in different circumstances.

Tubular type burners "pajama cord" works, I still have some left over form my father's pajamas! 

I've used steel wool in pan type burners, it works.

I was in a hardware store today (Bunnings for the Ozzies) and happened upon stove repair materials consisting of various types of fibre glass, cord, rope and woven tape. The stuff was intended for door seals etc so should withstand heat. It was expensive but I filed the idea away for future use.

Regards,
Ian


----------



## Bogstandard (Feb 23, 2008)

Ian, please be careful when using wire wool, it burns by itself when subjected to an open flame, some of the very fine stuff can be very difficult to extinguish. In fact it doesn't burn, it oxidises at a very fast rate (rusting to us laymen).

Here in the UK you can go to the big DIY stores and buy fibre glass wick designed for outdoor spirit lamp burners. It seems to go on forever without burning away.

John


----------



## compound driver 2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi
Some of the Gauge 1 guys are using carbon fiber wicks. From what I understand 
its a fit and forget wick, should last the life of the engine. Not sure if thats the case but I may give it a try.

cheers kevin


----------



## snowman (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.oillampman.com/Page15.html

I asked the same question a few years ago to myself.

Then I found what I needed at a surplus store, but not before I found that website.


----------



## tmuir (Jun 16, 2008)

A member of another forum I'm a member of has his own website selling replica toy steam engines and parts to restore other. He also sells ceramic wick there. I've bought some and it lasts far longer than anything else I've ever used.
http://www.mfsteam.com/information.php?product=wick1


----------



## firebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

I've been experimenting with meths burners and used this for wick material.






cheers

Rich


----------

